# Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax



## mika (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nafragen ob schon mal jemand in dieser Region in Ostkanada angeln war / Urlaub dort gemacht hat. Ich plane dort evtl. n. Jahr für 2 Wochen hinzufliegen und freu mich über Tipps und Infos aller Art. Was kann man angeln, wo lohnt es sich hinzufahren? Mein Plan ist dort ein PKW zu mieten und einen Road/Angeltrip zu machen

Micha


----------



## wobbel (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax*

hallo micha,

jap ich war dort schon unterwegs, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war es 2005 fuer rund 3 wochen. auf meiner letzten kanada tour von april bis november diesen jahres hab ich nova scotia deshalb ganz wegfallen lassen und bin stattdessen hoch ueber cape breton island nach neufundland.

ich versuch jetzt einfach mal irgendwas aus meinen erinnerungen zu schreiben.

also gelandet sind wir damals in halifax, haben uns dort ein mietauto genommen, hier empfiehlt sich uebrigens ein gelaendewagen mit 4wd, und sind dann zu unserer blockhuette etwa eine stunde suedlich von halifax gefahren. ich glaube das war in der naehe von liverpool.

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind wir die letzte august woche und die ersten zwei september wochen dort gewesen.
ich bin nicht speziell zum angeln dort hin, klar hatte ich aber die spinnausruestung im gepaeck.
informationen bezueglich des angelns hatte ich vorher kaum bekommen koennen und deshalb bin ich dann einfach in nen angelladen und hab da mal gefragt wie es ausschaut.
der gute mann dort hat mir dann gesagt, dass in dieser gegend die saison praktisch vorbei ist und er mir deshalb nicht raet eine lizenz zu kaufen. dafuer meinte er aber ich soll mich einfach mal an die kueste stellen und da mit nem pilker mein glueck versuchen, fuers meer braucht man scheinbar keine lizenz.
hab ich auch zwei mal fuer je circa 2 stunden gemacht, ausser einem lobster (hummer)|supergri auf pilker ging aber nix.

inzwischen hab ich gehoert, dass in nova scotia hervorragende gewaesser fuer hecht, zander, barsch und forelle zu finden waeren. also ausruestung auf jeden fall mitnehmen, du solltest nur vielleicht mehr zeit ins angeln investieren als ich es gemacht habe :m. fluesse und seen gibts in rauhen mengen, das steht zumindest fest #6.

wie es mit den lachsen dort aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. der atlantik lachs steigt zwar in die dortigen fluesse zum laichen auf, wann, wie und wo hab ich aber keine ahnung. was ich gehoert habe ist der aufstieg zahlenmaessig stark rueckgaengig, die auflagen und auch die mit dem angeln verbundenen kosten (lizenzen usw..) sollen deshalb auch sehr hoch sein. 

es gibt dort aber eben auch anderweitig viel zu tun, weshalb ich nur so wenig zeit zum angeln aufgebracht habe.
zunaechst einmal kann ich dir den kejimkujik national park ans herz legen. dort solltest du unbedingt eine kanutour machen, es gibt viel zu entdecken und zu sehen. besonders die zahlreichen schildkroeten waren sehr schoen anzuschauen...hab sogar mal welche mit der hand eingefangen. ausserdem haben wir damals ein stachelschwein und mehrere white tail rehe gesehen.
dann solltest du unbedingt zur bay of fundy fahren und dir mal den dortigen weltweit groessten tidenhub von bis zu 23 metern (ohne gewaehr|supergri) zu gemuete fuehren. wirklich sehr interessant zu sehen. zudem kannst du deinen aufenthalt dort mit einer whalewatching tour verbinden, auch empfehlenswert da man diese imposanten tiere:l sonst eher selten zu sehen bekommt.

an der kueste gibt es ueberall sehr schoene fischerdoerfer, besonders lunenburg, das zu den unesco weltkulturerben gehoert, ist ueberaus sehenswert. 
auch halifax ist einen besuch wert, hier unbedingt zur festung auf den berg hochlaufen und die aussicht geniessen.
allgemein muss ich sagen lohnt es sich die kueste entlang zu fahren, immer wieder bieten sich tolle anblicke und gelegenheiten ein paar schritte zu laufen.

ansonsten war ich auch viel einfach so unterwegs beim wandern, sei es an der kueste, wo man stundenlang entlang laufen kann, oder irgendwo auf streifzug in den waeldern.
wenn du so wie ich gerne einfach durch die gegen ziehst empfiehlt sich der kauf einer genauen topografischen karte, auf der auch kleine wege eingezeichnet sind. ich habe solch eine karte damals in dem angelladen wo ich mich nach dem angeln erkundigt habe erwerben koennen. hat sich nachher als sehr lohnenswert herausgestellt fuer mich, konnte mit meinem gemieteten gelaendewagen auf diversen wildwegen ueber stock und stein, flussbetten usw...zu diversen sehr schoenen plaetzen vorstossen.

mitunter begegnet dir unterwegs in der wildniss auch mal ein schwarzbaer, sind zwar zahlenmaessig nicht sehr viele vorhanden auf nova scotia, dennoch hatte ich das glueck auch dort einen zu treffen.

viel helfen bezueglich des angelns kann ich wie gesagt leider nicht, trotzdem kann ich dir nova scotia waermstens empfehlen.
hoffe hier melden sich noch welche die etwas mehr erfahrung mit dem angeln dort gemacht haben, bin auf jeden fall auch interessiert.

wobbel


----------



## mika (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax*

Super - Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich freue mich weiterhin über Tipps...


----------



## JDeep (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax*

Hey Mika,
berichten kann ich leider noch nichts, weil ich selber erst im 08/2008 an den Bras d'or Lake fahre. Gehört habe ich allerdings, dass es bereits in Ufernähe von Forellen wimmeln soll, was durch die Anzahl der dort lebenden Weisskopfadler bestätigt wird. Auch Dorsch und Aal sollen es in rauhen Mengen geben und in Größen, die für uns ungewöhnlich sein sollen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## esoxfranz (17. März 2008)

*AW: Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax*

hallo micha, was willst du in canada? komm lieber wieder mit nach rügen, am letzten aprilwochenende ist es wieder so weit!

gruß franz


----------



## razorjap (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nova scotia, Kanada, Halifax*

Hallo,
den Lachsrun in den Flüssen kann man immer schlecht vorhersagen. Ich habe mich in kanadischen Foren erkundigt und den Hinweis bekommen, dass Ende Juni / Anfang Juli die beste Zeit ist. Das ist bitter, da EM ist! Ich überlege grade selber einen 8-Tages Trip an den Margeree Anfang / Mitte Juni zu unternehmen.
Grüße
David


----------

